# Oval Office Tonight 12-11



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone up for a BBB(beer,burgers and bull) at the office tonight?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey bob i might be able to lift one or two beers tonight.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm there........mmmm bacon cheese burger


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm working, y'all drink a few for me. :toast


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll drink a few for ya........come on, lets get a crowd out there! Joel......bring your a$$.... my treat........you too Jeff...... I'll buy you a burger too.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I should be there.


----------



## LazyFatYANKEE (Jun 6, 2008)

food? beer? hmmmmmm?!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It's good food and ice cold beer Bobby! Tell your dad and brotherto bring their tails down too......


----------

